# اكبر مجموعه مواقع تأثيرات على الصور



## مورا مارون (27 أبريل 2010)

*
*
*

 *

*موقع رائع وبه تأثيرات خياليه *
*http://avatar.pho.to*

*

 *

*موقعين لعمل الصور كانها بوسترات واضافه التاثيرات عليها << روعه *
*http://photo505.com*
*http://www.photofunia.com*

*

 *

*لوضع صورك مع مايكل جاكسون وأشكال كثيرة خرافيه*
*http://deefunia.com *

*

 *

*تأثيرات روعه *
*http://www.funphotobox.com *

*

 *

*موقع لعمل صورك اما لوضعها في اطارات او لغلاف المجلات اوبوسترات جميله*
*http://jpgfun.com*

*

 *

*موقع لعمل صورتك وكانها مرسومه بالرصاص او مكعبات او بازل واشياء اخري*
*http://www.dumpr.net *

*

 *

*موقع لعمل هويه او لوضع تاثيرات لصورك*
*http://bighugelabs.com*

*

 *

*موقع لوضع صورك علي غلاف المجلات الاجنبيه*
*http://www.magmypic.com*

*

 *

*موقع لعمل الجلتر لصورك -لكن يجب التسجيل بالموقع *
*http://blingee.com*

*

 *

*موقع لوضع الصور علي خلفيات تختارها*
*http://www.loonapix.com/effector *

*

 *

*موقع لوضع صورتك ببراويز اوبوسترات*
*http://photomontager.com/#startdiv*

*

 *

*لعمل انعكاس لصورتك*
*http://www.reflectz.net*

*

 *

*عمل خلفيه من تصميمك على صورك *
*http://www.puricute.com/create*

*

 *

*لعمل الصوره كانها مرسومه بالنقط اسود وابيض*
*http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/typorganism-1*

*

 *

*صورتك مكان الشخصيات او ببرواز اواشياء اخري*
*http://www.clubdud.com*

*

 *

*صورتك داخل قلب ينفتح اوعلي زجاجه وعلي سفينه تتحرك واشكال اخري*
*http://www.makesweet.com/mixer/my-heart-locket*

*

 *

*موقع لعمل براويز للصور وايضا للكتابه بالعربي والانجليزي*
*http://www.imagechef.com*

*

 *

*موقع لجعل صورك كانها شخصيه كرتونيه وايضا بتاثيرات اخري*
*http://www.befunky.com/photoApps.php*

*

 *

*لوضع صورتك بالملعب وباشكال اخري*
*http://www.writeonit.org/fake-pictures.php*

*

 *

*وضع برواز للصوره وضلال*
*http://anymaking.com*

*

 *​


----------



## elamer1000 (27 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر
ربنا يباركك

+++


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

مجهود رااااااااااااائع يا مورا 
شكرا على المواقع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)




----------



## مورا مارون (28 أبريل 2010)

10xxxxxxxxxxxxx
​


----------

